# Spyware und Account Hacking



## hege93 (5 Januar 2007)

Mal angenommen ich würde mir Spyware runterladen und der Virus spioniert mir dann meine Passwörter aus... 

Und loggt sich z.B. in meinen Ebay-Account ein und bestellt schön fleißig Sachen mit übertriebenem Gebot...

Wer müsste dann dafür haften? Muss ich beweisen, dass es nicht ich war, der geboten hatte?

Falls ja, wie könnte ich das tun?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spyware und Account Hacking*

Einfach mal nach Googeln, gehackte Accounts hat´s schon gegeben und ebay hat 
auch schon Maßnahmen gegen zu einfache Passwörter ergriffen. 
Mach dich mal selber   auf die Suche und berichte hier...

PS: darfst  du mit 13 bei ebay mitbieten?  erlaubt Pappi dir das?


----------



## BenTigger (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spyware und Account Hacking*

Ganz einfach beweisen, das ein Trojaner auf deinem Konto ist.


----------



## hege93 (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spyware und Account Hacking*

Das mit Ebay war auch nur ein Beispiel und das mit 'Papi' lässt bei mir Zweifel aufkommen, dass ich von dir ernstgenommen werde.

@BenTigger: Es kann auch vorkommen, dass der Account gehackt wir ohne Spyware aufzuladen.. Wie kann man dann den Beweis antreten?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spyware und Account Hacking*



hege93 schrieb:


> und das mit 'Papi' lässt bei mir Zweifel aufkommen, dass ich von dir ernstgenommen werde.?


wieso, das ist ernst gemeint, aus deiner  Schreibe:  


hege93 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht, mein Gott, ich bin *13 * und nicht 43.
> ....
> Ich hoffe jemand hat Verständniss für meine nervliche Schwäche.


Mit den Nerven scheint es auch noch nicht besser geworden zu sein.


----------



## hege93 (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spyware und Account Hacking*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> wieso, das ist ernst gemeint, aus deiner  Schreibe:
> 
> Mit den Nerven scheint es auch noch nicht besser geworden zu sein.


Nein, wurde noch nicht besser, da mir immer wieder abstrusere Fälle unter die Augen kommen


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spyware und Account Hacking*



hege93 schrieb:


> Nein, wurde noch nicht besser, da mir immer wieder abstrusere Fälle unter die Augen kommen


Dann bring diese konkreten Fälle. Andernfalls ist das Thema für mich abgehakt.
  Theoretisieren, spekulieren  und wilde Hypothesen aufstellen,  bringt überhaupt nichts.


----------



## hege93 (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spyware und Account Hacking*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Dann bring diese konkreten Fälle. Andernfalls ist das Thema für mich abgehakt.
> Theoretisieren, spekulieren  und wilde Hypothesen aufstellen,  bringt überhaupt nichts.


Jetzt wo wir schon mal beim Thema Ebay sind: Es hat schon Fälle gegeben, da hat der accountbesitzer blechen müssen. So um die 10.000€

Und jetzt sag mir mal eins: Es hätten doch genau so gut 10Mio sein können, wenn der Hacker gewollt hätte


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spyware und Account Hacking*

entweder du wirst konkret oder du läufst ab jetzt unter Forentroll


----------



## BenTigger (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spyware und Account Hacking*



hege93 schrieb:


> @BenTigger: Es kann auch vorkommen, dass der Account gehackt wir ohne Spyware aufzuladen.. Wie kann man dann den Beweis antreten?



Dann musst du eben beweisen, dass du keinen Trojaner auf dem PC hattest.

Übrigens, trägst du Zeitungen aus?

Wenn ja, dann Vorsicht, es ist möglich, das du beim einwerfen von Zeitungen einen Vertrag eingehst, der dich schnell tausende von Euros kosten kann, wenn der Briefkasteninhaber einen Zettel im Briefkasten hat, das du beim einwerfen der Zeitung einen Mietvertrag abschliesst, der dann sofort gültig wird, da du ja die Zeitung dort abgelegt hast und somit die Dienstleistung sofort in Anspruch genommen hast und ein Widerrufsrecht dadurch nicht besteht. Hier ist ein Schüler grade dazu verurteilt worden, die Mietaussenstände incl. Zahlungsäumnisszinsen zu bezahlen.


----------



## hege93 (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spyware und Account Hacking*



> Übrigens, trägst du Zeitungen aus?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann Vorsicht, es ist möglich, das du beim einwerfen von Zeitungen einen Vertrag eingehst, der dich schnell tausende von Euros kosten kann, wenn der Briefkasteninhaber einen Zettel im Briefkasten hat, das du beim einwerfen der Zeitung einen Mietvertrag abschliesst, der dann sofort gültig wird, da du ja die Zeitung dort abgelegt hast und somit die Dienstleistung sofort in Anspruch genommen hast und ein Widerrufsrecht dadurch nicht besteht. Hier ist ein Schüler grade dazu verurteilt worden, die Mietaussenstände incl.



Eine gute Überleitung, allerdings habe ich die Pointe nicht ganz verstanden.



> Dann musst du eben beweisen, dass du keinen Trojaner auf dem PC hattest



Was soll das bitteschön beweisen?


----------



## Hilfe (23 März 2008)

*AW: Spyware und Account Hacking*

Ich habe ein kleines problem jemand hat meine netlog adrese geknackt und hat ales abgendert und beleidigungn rein geschrben. gibt es eine moglich keit herus zu finden wer das war? wia IP oder so? es were net wen ihr mir helfen konten Dancke


----------

